# Me before and after i got the shit..



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

1st: before i got it:








and 2nd: not long time ago:


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2010)

How old are you?


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

omg, the DP spiked your hair too!!


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

tinyfairypeople said:


> How old are you?


soon 17, was 12 or 13 when i got it..


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Minerva8979 said:


> omg, the DP spiked your hair too!!


if it was able 2 do that id enjoy it =D


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2010)

Xerei said:


> soon 17, was 12 or 13 when i got it..


Ok, that explains why you look so young in the first picture. You poor thing. It is such an injustice that we have to get this terrible illness at all but to get it when you are a child still, that is so so wrong.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

tinyfairypeople said:


> Ok, that explains why you look so young in the first picture. You poor thing. It is such an injustice that we have to get this terrible illness at all but to get it when you are a child still, that is so so wrong.


hey hey!! im not THAT young...dang my self-esteem is falling now..
And its an injustice that any1 has DP at all, if it was up 2 me it wouldn't even exist...


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2010)

Xerei said:


> hey hey!! im not THAT young...dang my self-esteem is falling now..
> And its an injustice that any1 has DP at all, if it was up 2 me it wouldn't even exist...


I'm almost 10 years older than you. You are young to me lol.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

tinyfairypeople said:


> I'm almost 10 years older than you. You are young to me lol.


mmm..aiight, but its not "poor lil me" for much longer, cuz im gonna recover, and im gonna live by that.
I WILL RECOVER. =D
btw..i cant remember exactly who posted a topic called "Im 95% sure my son has DP". i think it was u..but im not sure..anyway..how is he now? Ill keep him in my prayers.
May God be with u and urs, and b sure 2 recover soon, all the strength u need will be given by God.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2010)

Xerei said:


> mmm..aiight, but its not "poor lil me" for much longer, cuz im gonna recover, and im gonna live by that.
> I WILL RECOVER. =D
> btw..i cant remember exactly who posted a topic called "Im 95% sure my son has DP". i think it was u..but im not sure..anyway..how is he now? Ill keep him in my prayers.
> May God be with u and urs, and b sure 2 recover soon, all the strength u need will be given by God.


Yep that was me. Thank you very much







He has dp episodes still but thank goodness it isn't dpd. His episodes seem to only last minutes. I am so hoping that he never gets dpd. I hope to be able to teach him coping skills for the episodes so that he will be able to manage it before it gets bigger. Your prayers are much needed and much appriciated.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

tinyfairypeople said:


> Yep that was me. Thank you very much
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u said its not dpd that he has..but do u know what it is? (just curious..)


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

Xerei said:


> u said its not dpd that he has..but do u know what it is? (just curious..)


Its my understanding that dp is considered dpd when it is constant and chronic (24/7). My son only has episodes of dp. He calls it his ghost feeling. He says he feels like a ghost and like no one knows him, which I think might mean he feels like he doesnt recognize others. They happen a few times a day to once a week.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

tinyfairypeople said:


> Its my understanding that dp is considered dpd when it is constant and chronic (24/7). My son only has episodes of dp. He calls it his ghost feeling. He says he feels like a ghost and like no one knows him, which I think might mean he feels like he doesnt recognize others. They happen a few times a day to once a week.


aww poor child..so..DPD is only if u got it chronic 24/7? then its not DPD that i have..rater a symptom of my fuckin amount of anxiety..


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

Xerei said:


> aww poor child..so..DPD is only if u got it chronic 24/7? then its not DPD that i have..rater a symptom of my fuckin amount of anxiety..


Honestly, I don't know exactly where the line is drawn for it to be dpd. I just know that the majority of people on here seem to have it 24/7


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

tinyfairypeople said:


> Honestly, I don't know exactly where the line is drawn for it to be dpd. I just know that the majority of people on here seem to have it 24/7


well..then im sorta happy its just my anxiety (i think..) that gives me DP..so..to actually recover from DP i have to beat anxiety itself...i gotta learn not 2 fear DP at all..
ok..this is getting hard..i get anxious by the thought of DP, anxiety brings DP, and yet again..i fear DP..now..which is easier 2 beat, DP or anxiety? ill take the 1 that goes faster..


----------



## Sarasi3 (Mar 4, 2010)

Xerei said:


> well..then im sorta happy its just my anxiety (i think..) that gives me DP..so..to actually recover from DP i have to beat anxiety itself...i gotta learn not 2 fear DP at all..
> ok..this is getting hard..i get anxious by the thought of DP, anxiety brings DP, and yet again..i fear DP..now..which is easier 2 beat, DP or anxiety? ill take the 1 that goes faster..


Hello Xerei! If anxiety is causeing your DP, you should focus on curing your anxiety. This is what I am doing and it seems to be working. Try not to focus on the DP itself too much. Try to understand what is causing your anxiety and make the steps to positively change the way you think and change the way you live your life. From reading your posts though- you have a very positive attitude and that is fantastic!- this is exactly what you need to gain confidence about yourself and eliminate DP. Keep up the positive thinking!

Also, thank you for your posts bout your recovery.

Hope to see you fully recovered one day soon









MiF


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Music is Freedom said:


> Hello Xerei! If anxiety is causeing your DP, you should focus on curing your anxiety. This is what I am doing and it seems to be working. Try not to focus on the DP itself too much. Try to understand what is causing your anxiety and make the steps to positively change the way you think and change the way you live your life. From reading your posts though- you have a very positive attitude and that is fantastic!- this is exactly what you need to gain confidence about yourself and eliminate DP. Keep up the positive thinking!
> 
> Also, thank you for your posts bout your recovery.
> 
> ...


Yeah..i should try 2 get the anxiety away..i used to be a really anxious person, scared of a lot of stuff, but my DP killed all those fears..like, i used to be scared of driving a bus, train, long distances with car, being alone, i was scared of places with many people, now my only fear is DP, and i think that when im done with DP ill be pretty much FEARLESS muhahaha. (gotta use the evil laugh, adds more drama.)
And 1 day, i WILL be fully recovered =).
and thx 4 replying and reading the posts =). Most people dont wanna read my posts due to fucked up english XD (never paid attention in school).


----------

